
$10 3D Printed Epi Pen - rkirkendall
http://www.intermedpartners.com/oo-box
======
dragonwriter
The current headline does not match the page title, and is clickbait and
false, both literally and in its intended implication of commonality (what is
there is nothing like an EpiPen, and its hard to see what its point is at all
-- it seems to be an unregulated "at your own risk" medical device that adds
no clear value and considerable risk compared to just using a syringe, and
clearly doesn't have the ease-of-use-in-an-emergency utility that justifies
autoinjectors like the EpiPen.)

------
adevine
I guess if an Epi Pen was some sort of Rube Goldberg device for making an
injection _more_ complicated.

The whole point of an Epi Pen is that it can be easily carried (in a purse for
example) and used by people with very little training to give an injection
(just "stab and go"). This device doesn't serve any of the purposes of a real
Epi Pen.

------
JshWright
When drawing up a medication from a glass ampule, you're supposed to use a
filtered needle to prevent glass shards from being drawn into the syringe[1].
Now... many folks don't do that, because if you break it properly, the odds of
getting glass shards inside the ampule are pretty small (and people are lazy).

In this case though, you're smashing the ampule inside a (non-sterile)
container, which will keep all the broken glass, and mix it with the solution
(along with any bacteria that have taken up residence on the outside of the
ampule, or the inside of the 'ampule breaker' thing).

You're then supposed to draw that up (in a process far _more_ complicated than
just drawing up a medication from a vial) and inject it into someone? No
thanks...

[1]:
[http://www.safeinfusiontherapy.com/documents/Products/Partic...](http://www.safeinfusiontherapy.com/documents/Products/Particulate_Contamination_M.pdf)

------
murbard2
I don't get it, how is that better than just doing an injection with a pre-
filled syringe? I see the point of the Epi Pen, but not of this.

------
dkbrk
This is strictly worse than a prefilled epinephrine syringe, which a quick
google search tells me costs about $10 [0].

In fact, Adamis recently tried to get FDA approval to sell prefilled syringes
as an alternative to Epi-Pens, but it was rejected with demands for more
expansive patient usability study and product stress testing [1].

The creator of this "3D printed Epi Injector" evidently does not understand
the problem that actually needs to be solved.

[0]: [http://www.buyemp.com/product/epinephrine-prefilled-
syringe](http://www.buyemp.com/product/epinephrine-prefilled-syringe)

[1]: [http://www.fiercepharma.com/marketing/still-no-epipen-
challe...](http://www.fiercepharma.com/marketing/still-no-epipen-challenge-
sight-for-mylan-as-another-competitor-hits-a-snag)

------
analognoise
I get it, we like 3D printers, but this isn't a good use of them _at all_.

This doesn't have the same accessibility and is no better than just using a
damn syringe. In fact, this is plain stupid and lack of understanding the
requirements that the EpiPen is intended to fill.

Take news story. Apply 3D printer. Success?! No, just stop.

------
fapi1974
Isn't there a patent or copyright issue involved here?

~~~
JshWright
No, there is basically zero commonality between this device and the EpiPen
(this is a bad idea for a number of other reasons though...)

~~~
serge2k
Failure rate is unknown. Consequences of failure are nasty, up to and
including death.

~~~
JshWright
Not to mention the whole "injecting glass into yourself" thing.

It's no less complicated than simply drawing up the medication from a rubber
topped vial. It's still a bunch of things you have to unpack at the time you
need it (the syringe, stopcock, and needle will all need to remain in their
packaging until they're used). There are a ton of downsides...

~~~
jxramos
I'm curious how they keep the vials sterile, I guess you can't really handle
them until the day of and then do so with gloves on.

------
caudaequina
I like it. It breaks the neck not the glass. Micro glass particles in muscle
are meaningless anyway. Sterility is meaningless. Epi outside in air oxidizes
and its effect is compromised. It's life or death. Plus what's anyone else
doing to save $ for those who can't afford epipen. It's a start. Jmo

~~~
dragonwriter
What people are doing (arty least medical personnel I've heard from) is
recommending people get prescriptions for epi vials and syringes for self
injection. Which is simpler than this. And cheaper. And easier to use. And
safer.

Which is still not a perfect replacement for an autoinjector, but it's better
than this contraption.

